
Walmart says it will discontinue Jet - rbanffy
https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/19/walmart-says-it-will-discontinue-jet-com-which-it-acquired-for-3b-in-2016/
======
bitexploder
I now trust Walmart [jet.com] and Bestbuy more than Amazon. Walmart / Jet have
made great strides in their online experience and I trust them more than
Amazon now. I don't really care about the branding Jet or Walmart is fine.

And for my rant/last straw with Amazon: My most recent Amazon frustration: I
ordered a Ryzen processor "shipped and sold by Amazon" and got an opened and
obviously installed processor. Pins were bent. I have had a few other bad
items like that in the last year. I just don't trust them any more.

I want actual single source suppliers that vet their suppliers and supplies.
Microcenter is great for a small range of computing products, but you have to
go to the store to pick many things up [at least you can see what you are
getting and don't have to wait for weeks of turn around]. Amazon's current
solution is just automated returns with no acknowledgement they did something
really shady. Guess it is time to vote with my wallet.

~~~
bonestamp2
I was with you on walmart for awhile but now they're doing the same
marketplace bullshit that amazon is doing and all expectations of quality and
authenticity are lost again. If I want something used I'll go to ebay and if I
want something drop-shipped from china I can go to aliexpress myself. So now
I'm using Target.com whenever possible. It's often cheaper than amazon anyway.

I actually started using walmart.com over amazon a number of years ago when
two things I ordered on Amazon arrived in walmart.com boxes. The resellers
were just doing arbitrage and sure enough my $20 orders were an average of $6
cheaper at walmart.

~~~
jm4
The marketplace is the reason I don’t use Walmart. The marketplace and
commingled stock is Amazon’s biggest problem and Walmart appears to be playing
catch-up rather than forging their own path. We don’t need another Amazon.
I’ve been using Target, eBay, Best Buy and random sites lately. The Target
experience is great even if they don’t have the same selection Amazon does.

~~~
bitexploder
Yeah, I have noticed that as well. Newegg is another one that went down the
"Market place" approach and is why I didn't list them. I just use Micro center
now. A little bit less selection, but not much and they will order almost
anything for you and get it quickly.

~~~
cosmie
TigerDirect[1] is a solid alternative to Newegg, that doesn't appear to have
succumbed to the easy buck of the marketplace model.

[1] [http://www.tigerdirect.com/](http://www.tigerdirect.com/)

~~~
Ididntdothis
Funny that TigerDirect is now the solid alternative to Newegg. Ten years ago
it was the complete opposite. Sad to see how Newegg have destroyed themselves.

------
nojito
Pretty sure Walmart has absorbed and replicated jet's backend throughout its
(Walmart’s) entire backend.

Interesting talk from Scott Havens here about why WalMart acquired them and
what Walmart problems they were able to solve.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FskIb9SariI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FskIb9SariI)

There simply isn't a need for jet.com branding anymore.

~~~
MangoCoffee
it seem like a waste not to continue the jet.com. its a simple domain that is
easy to remember.

~~~
Terretta
see also: buy.com -> rakuten

// no amount of branding awareness tv ads are fixing the name recognition they
lost with that one... still redirects though.

~~~
edgefield0
Why would you give up buy.com for "rakuten"?! What is rakuten anyway? Is this
an established online retailer? First time I'm hearing of this company.

~~~
zhte415
Rakuten is very big in Japan, pretty established. Like Amazon/eBay, but a bit
different. They've also got global but quite cautious ambitions.

Interesting trivia from a friend working there, and quite unusual for a
Japanese company: most (Project Management, Development, Management) internal
communication above a certain job-grade level is conducted in English,
including in Japan.

~~~
twostorytower
This is true and really neat. I was in Japan a couple years ago and met a
product manager that worked at Rakuten and he told me the same thing.

------
tombert
As a former Jet employee, this makes me pretty sad.

I took the job at Jet because I wanted to learn more about F#, coming from a
Haskell background, and I was happy to find that my coworkers were all really
smart people and the codebase, while far from perfect, was written using
functional concepts, and avoided the "writing C# in F#" trap.

I left Jet partly because there had been talks of absorbing Jet into Walmart,
which was fine, but also moving everyone to a JVM stack and off of F#, and I'm
not a huge fan of Java. This, in combination with an offer from one of the big
"brand name" tech companies, gave me an impetus to move on.

Still, I will always miss my time at Jet. It was an incredibly fun work
environment that fostered learning and was typically very good to its
employees.

~~~
iLemming
Repeat after me: "JVM is not Java." Clojure and Kotlin are the perfect proof
of that. If you actually look closer, JVM is a pretty cool piece of
technology. Too bad that it is doomed to be associated with Java forever.

~~~
mehrdadn
The performance characteristics are similar are they not?

~~~
zucker42
In the context of the original comment, aren't the performance characteristics
of .NET pretty similar to the JVM (though I have no experience with the
former)? I don't see big reasons why someone who likes C# would hate Kotlin.
F# is pretty different from the available JVM languages though.

~~~
bosswipe
I would say that Scala on the JVM is comparable to F#.

~~~
HappyDoge
Only to an untrained eye. F# is a firmly rooted in ML language family history,
only making concessions where necessary due to the fact it's running on the
CLR. Scala is a random walk of language design space, with different ideas
either working or ending up complete trainwrecks, and the fact it's missing
this clean ML core makes it a painful language to pick up coming in from F#
(or in fact most other statically typed FP languages).

~~~
smabie
I mean, considering that Scala has a much more powerful type system than F#
and you can actually implement FP concepts like monads, functors, etc makes it
arguably more FP than F#.

While I haven't used F# much, as a professional OCaml and Scala dev, Scala is
hands down the more powerful language. OCaml isn't bad, but it leaves a _lot_
to be desired.

A little offtopic, but if OCaml got rid of its module system, added type
classes, polymorphic functions, higher-kinded types, multi-core support and
removed objects (not that it matters that much), it would be my dream
language.

Basically, I want Haskell without the dogma. Though, I guess that's what
unsafePerformIO provides!

~~~
siwatanejo
Why do you say you cannot implement monads and functors in F#? sorry but this
is bullshit

~~~
smabie
F# doesn't support higher-kinded types.

~~~
siwatanejo
That doesn't make functors and monads impossible to implement.

~~~
smabie
Of course not, but it means that there is no type that abstracts upon all of
them. For example, in Haskell, you can >>= and >> just about everything and
it'll work. In OCaml (and I assume F#), you have to import the right kind of
>>= and >>. This is quite burdensome and creates a lot of repetitive and nasty
code. The lack of polymorphism in ML languages is such a bummer.

~~~
HappyDoge
Ostensibly yes, but F# has limited and clunky compile time ad-hoc polymorphism
mechanism that can be used to implement "type classes" \- which however can be
abused to great effect if you really want generalised binds
[https://github.com/fsprojects/FSharpPlus](https://github.com/fsprojects/FSharpPlus).

Not to mention it has subtype polymorphism on par with what you get in C# that
you can really get a lot of mileage from (and which gets too easily glossed
over by some FP neophytes), AND an extensive reflection API to bridge the gap
if you have nothing else to fall back to.

------
vsskanth
Story time!

When Jet.com launched they had some promos going on so I wanted to check out
what it was all about and ordered a bunch of stuff. I think at that point they
had 2 day shipping over 25 without a membership.

Their signature purple package arrives on time, in a larger than expected box.
I open it, and there's a smaller Amazon box inside. I open THAT and it has all
my items. I got two receipts, one from jet.com and one inside the Amazon box
with the actual cost of my stuff without the promo codes.

I don't know but something about this was poetic and funny about the world of
venture funded startups.

Even now when I ship something from Walmart to my address it says Jet.com.
hopefully it's not an Amazon prime wrapper anymore.

~~~
manaskarekar
This reminds me of the Silicon Valley episode where the start up 'Sliceline'
sells repackaged Domino's pizzas.

Don't recall if they explicitly stated 'they'll make it up in volume.'

~~~
hanniabu
Real life version:

[https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/18/21262316/doordash-
pizza-p...](https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/18/21262316/doordash-pizza-
profits-venture-capital-the-margins-ranjan-roy)

------
pgrote
I know it is a simple way to look at it, but Walmart on whole has been a game
changer when it came to handling the lockdown. Where Amazon was taking weeks
to get "non-critical" items shipped, Walmart had on average a 3 day wait for
drive up pick up.

They've introduced a yearly fee for delivery and we signed up. It's been top
notch. In my area, they outsource the delivery to doordash. Order, pick a time
for delivery and it is delivered. Works well.

Back to the simple ... maybe they have found a way to compete where amazon
cannot?

~~~
snarf21
I don't understand why Walmart doesn't have a customer supplied delivery
program. Using the app, you would sign in when you enter the store. It would
inform you of any deliveries within X miles of your home. It tells you how
much you would be paid in store credit to do those deliveries. So you start
shopping with say $33.50 already in your pocket. Then you just drop off a
couple of bags at a few houses on your way home. Seems more efficient and
cheaper than outsourcing to DoorDash or others.

~~~
maxden
Some customers might not like other customers knowing where they live?
Obviously you can obscure some details but if you remove names would it
require the customer to scan the package to confirm its theirs? I guess you
could make it opt in for community delivery, otherwise you wait for a doordash
delivery?

~~~
zrobotics
How is that any different than a doordash driver knowing where the customer
lives? I really fail to see any meaningful distinction here.

~~~
Threeve303
Well for starters, one is an "employee" (contractor) who signed up to do that
work specifically and has been verified that they can do it. The second
example is just a customer walking around a store.

~~~
bonestamp2
That is a good point. I guess walmart customers could go through an
approval/training process if they want to earn some extra cash as wal-dash
contractors too.

------
thrwywmt
Walmart bought Jet for two reasons

(1) Walmart's Global eCommerce big re-write was an expensive mess. About a
billion over budget and two three years behind timeline promises. There was
leadership churn and they needed a new CEO of that business unit - Marc Lore
made sense. Prior to Lore the CEOs (and CTO for that matter) were not
technical at all.

(2) They wanted to make some changes that would make the eCommerce business
unprofitable for a long time - something shareholders would not be happy
about. Buying a business and allowing Marc Lore to make those decisions was,
in a way, some nice sleight of hand.

The acquisition blindsided the eCommerce CTO. DD was done out of Bentonville
and was _rumored_ to be partially done by a SVP at Google.

The tensions between the profitable brick-and-mortar business and eCommerce
_grew_ after the Jet.com acquisition. It ultimately led to Greg Foran
resigning in protest to how much money was being tipped down the drain trying
to compete with Amazon (that is massively subsidized by AWS).

Walmart make their fair share of mistakes. They have had periods of
incompetence at scale in some areas. But they aren't afraid of making tough
and interesting decisions. That I can respect. If you think running or working
for a startup is hard, try thinking through re-orgs and strategic re-
alignments at the scale of Walmart.

~~~
kevstev
I agree with all of these statements. JK IMHO set their e-commerce business
back 3 years at least. He was the champion of a horrific monolith that was
delivered years late.

Not quite sure what you are referring to in terms of making changes that would
make e-commerce unprofitable for a long time.

Your last point I agree with as well- I often felt they were far too
conservative- mid-upper management was often overpaid for their ability and
thus it was in their best interest to not rock the boat too much and protect
their fiefdoms and thus their jobs.

~~~
thrwywmt
RE: eCommerce unprofitable comment

At a crude level: To compete with Amazon means running eCommerce at a loss
just like Amazon do. AWS subsidizes Amazon eCommerce, brick-and-mortar
subsidizes Walmart eCommerce.

It is more nuanced than that of course but at a high level that is a big
challenge to profit.

RE: JK.

He surrounded himself with a handful of smart technical VPs and lots of dumb
ones that he held close. The good ones eventually left and the dumb ones
stayed. The replacements were a mixed bag. The tension between JK and the more
successful business and technical unit (mobile) siloed under a rival executive
was healthy for a while then when the axe fell on mobile, it was a disaster -
lost a lot of good people.

~~~
kevstev
Heh I had almost forgotten about "mobile" and that tension. My focus was
always on fighting against Pangaea, which was related, but when they folded
mobile I found it to be a reasonable decision- the time had past where having
a separate org just for mobile apps didn't make sense in a responsive world. I
just checked and there is still a "mobile alumni" group on FB, though it
hasn't been active in 2 years.

------
hadrien01
Here's another article if you don't want to visit Techcrunch because of its
redirection to advertising.com: [https://www.businessinsider.fr/us/walmart-
shuts-down-jet-4-y...](https://www.businessinsider.fr/us/walmart-shuts-down-
jet-4-years-after-buying-the-company-2020-5)

~~~
swyx
what happened to Techcrunch to make it so shit? Like i'm sure even the people
who work at Techcrunch hate how bad it has become. Did the company change
hands or something?

~~~
coldpie
Browsing Wikipedia briefly, Techcrunch has been owned by AOL since 2010; AOL
was acquired by Verizon in 2015; Yahoo! was purchased by Verizon in 2016; AOL
was merged with Yahoo! to become Oath in 2016, and I believe all of the above
mentioned subdivisions are now circling Verizon's toilet. They're just trying
to find ways to monetize before the flush happens. If you're going to die
anyway, why not make a few bucks selling out your users?

Acquisitions are bad, folks.

~~~
scarface74
_Acquisitions are bad, folks_

Only two YCombinator companies have ever gone public. The rest of the
companies “exited” by either dying or being acquired.

I doubt many of them are chugging along as profitable “lifestyle business”
without having a goal of being acquired.

~~~
billme
Curious, which two YC companies went public?

~~~
reducesuffering
Dropbox ($DBX) and PagerDuty ($PD)

------
projectileboy
FWIW, one could argue that Walmart didn’t pay $3B for Jet; they paid $3B for
Marc Lore, which might still prove to have been a decent buy.

~~~
snarf21
Exactly this. Additionally, he _HATES_ Amazon after what happened with his
previous start-up diapers.com. Jet was another at bat against Amazon. Wal-Mart
wanted his expertise and his drive to make them a true competitor to Amazon in
the online space. It seems like it is working. The biggest problem is probably
that the rest of Wal-Mart is not super agile and changes aren't going as fast
as desired.

~~~
lotsofpulp
Walmart could have a huge competitive advantage if they advertised that they
don’t commingle stock and made it easy to only order shipped and sold by
Walmart.com.

Although, Walmart also is known for accepting lower quality goods from brands
in order to sell them at lower price, which isn’t much different from
counterfeits, so I still wouldn’t buy from them.

~~~
herman_toothrot
Do you have an example of an item being sold at Walmart which is a cheaper
version packaged as the more expensive version?

Genuinely curious, I'm unaware of this...

~~~
snarf21
I can give you a specific example. Hanes T-shirts, for use as under shirts.
They version you get at Walmart is thinner fabric, the seams are single
stitched, not double. My understanding is that Walmart usually sets the price
for these kinds of things and it is up to the vendor to make a version they
can sell at that price and make money.

~~~
H1Supreme
I actually like the thinner fabric undershirts. My issue with the one's I've
bought from walmart is there's basically no consistency. I bought the v-neck
versions to wear under a button up shirt, and had to turn half of them into
rags because necks were so wide/deep.

------
archeantus
I’ve always looked at the Jet deal as $3b to get their CEO Marc Lore to get in
there and fix their e-commerce operations. If you look at the online sales
performance since Lore joined, as well as the stock price (it has more than
doubled), I think $3b was a good deal.

~~~
ryanianian
At the time of the takeover, Jet was doing pretty innovative tech while
walmart had a very terrible ecommerce offering. Jet used to have this thing
where they would offer you live-calculated discounts on items that were in the
same FC as items already in your cart since those items would cost them less
to ship. It was kinda gimmicky, but it sure was a cool tech demo. I strongly
believe that Jet was a longer-term acquihire, and this kinda confirms that.

Aside: Jet's HQ is in my hometown. I considered interviewing there after a
coworker went there, but being bought by walmart really soured me on it.
Stodgy company that strongly discourages things like alcohol in the office.
Fine, I don't need to drink at work, but weird. I hope they're able to
transfer Jet's good tech branding and hiring pipeline to "walmart labs" or
whatever they're rebranding jet's org as.

~~~
mattmanser
Silly thing to pick on. I like a drink with co-workers, but totally
understandable not to at work, especially as a lot of their workers definitely
couldn't because it'd be dangerous.

Or do you think it should be one rule for the richly paid programmers, and
another for the low paid warehouse workers?

~~~
ryanianian
It’s like companies requiring a tie. Fine. A tie is easy to put on. But if
you’re requiring that all of a sudden what other rules do I have to worry
about being added? I guarantee you random tech company X would see attrition
if they enacted a business-casual dress-code. Same with booze.

~~~
mattmanser
Booze is different. Booze is a drug that makes people do silly things.

You can almost guarantee that before they brought in this rule, some guy
groped a girl while drunk after drinking at the office. That's the size
they're at.

There's a world of legal difference when that happens under your roof, or
after work.

~~~
ryanianian
This is skewing off-topic, but prohibiting alcohol is not going to stop people
from drinking it, nor is it going to stop people from doing silly/gropy things
at the office. A ban only conveys contempt and mistrust of employees. Focus on
toxic culture that makes people feel like they need to drink or are entitled
to grope.

------
GiorgioG
This is sad for me because Jet used F# extensively - one of the few non-
finance companies to do so.

~~~
thrwaray1212
My team still uses F# and a few others do as well

~~~
GiorgioG
The problem for me (as a C# developer for a very long time) is that it has
zero traction. If I want use a more functional programming language I'm better
off learning Elixir, Clojure, Reason, Scala etc.

If I'm going to invest in spending the time to really learn a programming
language I want to know that there's a community that's doing reasonably well
to promote it. Microsoft has done a terrible job - treating F# as a 2nd class
citizen for a very long time. Microsoft has all its eggs in the C# basket with
respect to .NET. Without Microsoft support F# will continue to be a tiny niche
- sadly.

~~~
GiorgioG
For the folks downvoting, it's not that I don't want to use F#, but at most
corps you're not going to have an easy time getting approval to use F#. Just
because I want to use F#, doesn't mean the rest of the team wants to maintain
it when I'm gone/unavailable/etc.

It's a terrific product with little corporate backing. C# gets more F# like
everyday. I have limited time to invest in learning technology (especially the
way front-end tech changes so quickly) that it's hard to justify committing to
becoming proficient in F#.

------
yial
I remember when Jet launched, it had a somewhat mysterious marketing campaign
and a referral system that made it seem like it was going to be life changing.
Once I got access I never ended up actually ordering anything.

~~~
uptown
They had some interesting experiments around pricing. Things like, you'd pay
less if you didn't want to be able to return it for free, and gimmicks like
that - but while those may be unique out of the gate, longer-term I feel very
few have time to strategize around those aspects of most of their purchases,
and speed-of-delivery has become paramount for most buyers.

------
JacobAldridge
I wonder if there will be some competing airline startups in the next year or
two wanting to bid for the domain, or if it will sit on Walmart’s balance
sheet for a few years redirecting traffic and waiting for the airline market
to pick up again?

------
ibdf
Jet must have some awful marketing, the only two times I heard of them was
when they were acquired by Walmart and now.

~~~
jkingsbery
They had a large outdoor-advertising campaign around their launch time in the
New York area. Purple Jet.com signs were all over Penn Station, billboards in
Manhattan, and those ads on top of cabs. Not sure how wide spread the campaign
was.

------
KoftaBob
It was an acquihire more than anything. Marc Lore built up the beginnings of a
successful e-commerce logistical chain, and Walmart got that momentum and
expertise.

Shuttering the Jet.com branding makes sense now that Walmarts ecommerce play
has gained momentum, as their branding has way more mindshare.

~~~
mark_l_watson
I was going to say the same thing. I would bet that there is a lot of jet.com
tech and expertise now in Walmart.com.

~~~
ronack
Maybe it changed more recently, but in the first couple years after
acquisition they (WM and Jet) had very different approaches to things like
search and there was a lot of internal conflict over whose was better. I think
they pretty much just kept things separate as a result, so probably not a lot
of long-term tech value attained by WM.

~~~
switch11
Please see the earlier comments

Then see what WalMart's ecommerce growth was before Marc Lore

and what it is now after Marc Lore

Perhaps the single biggest factor that it is growing fast is that they got the
CEO/Founder of Diapers.com and Jet.com to come help them understand ecommerce

------
linuxftw
Jet.com was a farce and Marc Lore is a charlatan. First thing he did when he
was acquired is start buying up all his friend's worthless businesses with
Walmart's money.

Walmart's ecommerce platform is fundamentally the same thing it was when they
bought jet.com. People around here don't know what they're talking about.

Marc wanted to close down all the in-house data centers and move everything
into Azure. Walmart inked a big deal with Azure with sweetheart pricing. I'm
sure they're paying through the nose now because Marc Lorey only knows how to
spend other people's money, not make it.

Walmart execs bought hard core into the SV culture as the means to success
online. As soon as his 5 year lock up is done, he's out of the company.

------
Taylor_OD
I remember the good old days of those sweet discount codes from Jet.com. I was
building a computer at the time and saved enough cash to buy an extra monitor.

------
renewiltord
Haha, this company was great. They just took money and burnt it on customer
acquisition through fantastic coupons and then sold to Walmart. I love these
businesses. I bought so much stuff I needed on Jet coupons. 25% off max $50?
Don't mind if I do. Hope there's a new one.

I think I must have gone through like 4 different emails using slightly
modified addresses and all my CCs.

------
thawaway1837
This is unsurprising. The Jet team was basically picked apart and focused on
Walmart.com and other Walmart initiatives as soon as it was bought.

I’m surprised Walmart kept the brand going in the first place, since the focus
was clearly on Walmart properties (including the logistics tech stack, etc).

------
bitemix
I hoped Jet would somehow be the catalyst for mass adoption of F# in the
industry. :(

------
code4tee
There was a lot of talk and press about how Jet was struggling to integrate
into the Wal-Mart way both technically and culturally.

What will happen to the Jet office and team in Jersey? Will that just become a
Wal-Mart Office now?

~~~
thrwaray1212
Everyone was moved to Walmart teams last year. It's a Walmart office now

------
mindslight
Why not just spin it back out, bring back the 20% off coupons (especially for
things drop shipped from Zoro and Ingram), and sell it to someone else for
$3B?

I especially liked the buy one get one-half free specials on heavy items, for
them having no clue how to pack things. Thankfully Chewy seems to have taken
up that mantle. (/s)

Rest in peace Jet. Thank you for getting me used to buying toilet paper 4
packs at a time, preparing me for the COVID shortages.

------
JSavageOne
> “Due to continued strength of the Walmart.com brand, the company will
> discontinue Jet.com,” the company said in a short statement. “The
> acquisition of Jet.com nearly four years ago was critical to accelerating
> our omni strategy.”

What a load of corporate bullshit. How does anyone actually write that and
live with themselves?

~~~
david-cako
True, but having a 3 letter domain name that sounds fast and a separate
checkbook may have actually been important to growing their e-commerce
business. The crazy discounts they offered when they first started and the
purple boxes all had the effect of signaling to consumers (and investors)
“we’re trying something new”, and now they rolled everything they learned
(things lots of e-commerce sites are learning all at the same time) into their
core e-commerce strategy.

~~~
JSavageOne
I was referring more to the first sentence attributing the strength of
walmart.com as the reasoning to shutting down jet.com. Walmart isn't shutting
down jet.com because of "the continued strength of the Walmart brand", Walmart
is shutting down jet.com because jet.com lost $2b last year and failed to gain
the success they'd hoped for. The business failed.

~~~
nojito
>because jet.com lost $2b last year and failed to gain the success they'd
hoped for. The business failed.

Walmart runs on Jet's backend now. FYI

------
VMisTheWay
I never knew of this, I end up using Walmart online more often than Amazon
now.

Amazon is just too expensive.

------
chrischen
Interesting tidbit: Jet.com uses F#, which is a mainly functional programming
language.

------
annoyingnoob
I always wanted to like Jet, they just never had what I wanted. Placed 3
orders, each was cancelled when they could not fill it. Mostly didn't find
what I needed. The world needs a real Amazon competitor.

~~~
jumbopapa
You mean like Walmart?

~~~
annoyingnoob
Who owns Jet.com? No, I don't think Walmart is a great competitor to Amazon,
at least for the way I shop.

------
sitkack
Does that mean we can have the magazine back?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jet_(magazine)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jet_\(magazine\))

------
crawdog
Jet was purchased for one thing. Marc Lore. The executive team missed their
chance to Amazon with Quisdi and were not about to make the same mistake
again.

------
ccktlmazeltov
It sounds like Jet was an amazon killer? Was it ever released or was it killed
during development? That's the first time I hear about it.

------
yalogin
That acquisition had no other outcome than this. It was a panic buy and let’s
hope it atleast gave them some good developers.

------
coronadisaster
I dont know why but walmarts online shopping experience has been worst then
everywhere else for the longest time...

------
thisisbrians
"Discontinue" has gotta be one of the best (worst?) corporate-speak BS terms
of late. I'm genuinely surprised to see an outlet like TechCrunch using the
term when not directly quoting someone — I mean, who are they trying to
protect here? "Walmart says it will /(shutter|shut
down|sunset|retire|axe|kill)/ Jet" would be truer to their spirit, IMO.

------
gamechangr
For all of its old style, Walmart is still a modern day contender.

------
johnvanommen
I wonder if the band "Jet" sold jet.com their URL?

------
dzonga
and the biggest F# user, evaporates.

------
avipars
Web Bubble 3.0

~~~
tshoaib
When was 2.0?

